# youtube monster



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Wow. Wouldn't want to get into a sparring match with that guy.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I don't think I could even get a shot off if a deer like that was to walk by me. That is truly a monster buck and a once in a life time deer.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I know that bean field. 
It looks like one along I70 eastbound.
HA!

ski


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Are those drop tines or are they the velvet falling off. either way it is a monster.
Lindyrigger


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have to say I would take the shot...that may upset some people but someone will...and if it was in my sights...its miiiiine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, thats just crazy, is the guy that shot the video does he own the property?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's stuff that dreams are made of. WOW, That truely would be a dream come true. 
Just to see it would be a treat.:!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:!
twister


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome the buck to his right was a fine one 2.......


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a GIANT drop tine buck. Those drop tines look like baseball bats! The biggest I've ever seen. Being by the highway like that is not good. Hope he doesn't get hit by a car or worse yet poached by some idiot. That's a world class deer.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

if that deer gets poached he or she will be caught, ther eis no doubt that this deer is being watched.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a big one for sure, and there was another one in there that was pretty nice too!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

if that is on 71 between columbus and cleveland i may have seen that deer


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

its I77 somewhere around New Philly a guy i know supposedly knows the guy who videod the deer dad......... dunno the total truth but he knew all the info without seein the video........


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

powerstrokin73 said:


> its I77 somewhere around New Philly a guy i know supposedly knows the guy who videod the deer dad......... dunno the total truth but he knew all the info without seein the video........


I hunt Coshocton and travel down I77 regularly past New Philly. I don't recall any fields like that with the railroad tracks in the backround. I'll really look my next trip It would be nice to see that deer on the hoof. Nevertheless whoever gets that deer has a TROPHY. Hopefully he doesn't break off any of those drop tines. Maybe we'll read about him in North American Whitetail magazine.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

powerstrokin73 said:


> its I77 somewhere around New Philly a guy i know supposedly knows the guy who videod the deer dad......... dunno the total truth but he knew all the info without seein the video........



NOT TRUE. 

This deer is in a field off of the turnpike - on property owned by a company that has cameras mounted there. 

My boss knows a guy that works there and he sent us this video awhile ago. They've been watching this buck for awhile, and also watching the trespassers putting up stands and apple piles.

In the email - he said "won't they be tickled when the game warden shows up on opening morning".............

haven't heard an update yet...........


----------

